# Weedwhacker rpm too high?



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

Working on my brothers Craftsman weed whacker 358.745501 and when you start it it seems to me as though the rpms are away too high, this sucker really screams. When it starts i hit the trigger as quick as I can to kick it back to idle because of what I think is excessive rpms, . I am very reluctant to hold it wide open to adjust the high speed adjusting screw, don't want parts flying all over my garage . Now, is this just my thoughts of too high of rpms or is it possible to achieve too high of rpms? Work on all my neighbors small engines including all my small engines but none have Zama carbs either. Also, I remove the carb adjusting screws and take a small jewlers file and file a slot for a screwdriver blade which makes for a much easier task of adjusting, especially if you don't have the correct tool. Am also having problems getting it to idle for any length of time.

Thanks guys....


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It may have an air leak which is making it run too lean, first tighten every bolt you can find on the crankcase, then with the engine running spray carb/brake parts cleaner along all the mating surfaces along the crankcase and behind the carb, if the engine tempo changes you have found a leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like the problem may be corrected with proper adjustment. Correct RPM is a function of H screw adjustment. The links below give all the details.


http://www.zamacarb.com/tipspage.html

http://www.zamacarb.com/tips.html


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Always test with the proper size and length of trim line.


----------



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, appreciate your replys. I finally realized that I was running it without anything attached to the motor, will check it out when I put the shaft and an attachment on it.......


----------

